# Did Cooler Master lie about HAF 932 dimensions????



## KBD (Apr 8, 2009)

I just got my HAF 932 case several days ago to replace my TJ09 and the first thing i noticed after taking it out of the box is just how short it is. You gotta understand that my TJ09 is almost 24" long so after looking at it for 2 years and being used to such a long case this was the first thing that caught my eye. So i took a tape measure and measured the lenght, height and width and to my surprise this case is a lot shorter than advertised on the Cooler Master site, its actually approx. 21-3/8" with the front grill area not 22.7" as advertised so what happened to almost 1-1/2" of space? Other dimesions are in line with whats stated, actually the height is about 1/2" more if you measure the fill port area. So the question is did i get a defective case or Cooler Master just plain lied about the size? Id be interested to hear from others that own this case, are your dimesions the same as mine?

Don't get me wrong, i love this case, this is the only thing that i'm unhappy with. I need room in my case, lots of it, for different reasons, this why i only buy full towers so when i paid for case 22.7" long thats what i want to get. I confess, i havent actually put anything in as i intend to paint it but i will do a test installation with mobo, PSU, graphics, CPU cooler just to see how much room i have to work with it and if i'm unhappy i'll consider returning it on the grounds that it was not as advertised. So if anyone here has this case, plz tell me what your dimensions are like. Sorry for the long post but i felt that i had to bring it up and expose Cooler master if they indeed lied.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 8, 2009)

Measure the length of the case. Then take a wide angle shot of the measuring tape along with the case and post it here.  Then send an email to them linking them to this thread. See what kind of response you get (make sure you post a link to their website stating the dimensions of the pc case).  See what kind of response you get.

Edit:
Try this, measure the case from the rear, lower left corner to the front, upper most left corner.  What is the dimension?


----------



## KBD (Apr 8, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Measure the length of the case. Then take a wide angle shot of the measuring tape along with the case and post it here.  Then send an email to them linking them to this thread. See what kind of response you get (make sure you post a link to their website stating the dimensions of the pc case).  See what kind of response you get.



Good advice, thnx.

Still, i want to rule out that its defective, thats why i want HAF owners to measure their cases.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 8, 2009)

I edited my previous post asking you to measure the pc case from the lower left corner to the upper left corner.  What measurement are you getting?


----------



## KBD (Apr 8, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I edited my previous post asking you to measure the pc case from the lower left corner to the upper left corner.  What measurement are you getting?



wait, thats the height you are asking for, its 21-1/4" but thats not the issue, it the lenght is or am i missing something?


----------



## raptori (Apr 8, 2009)

you can see this review http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/HAF_932 and compare the dimensions.


----------



## KBD (Apr 8, 2009)

raptori said:


> you can see this review http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/HAF_932 and compare the dimensions.



I read that review prior to purchase, in fact i read about 5, and not 1 review actually caught this provided they are all like this and mine is not a defect. 

I will take picture in a little while so you all can see this, i just need someone to hold the tape measure while i photograph.


----------



## vladmire (Apr 8, 2009)

according to there website, it has a (W)243 x (H)560 x (D)564 mm || (W)9.6 x (H)22.0 x (D)*22.2* inch. where did you get that 22.7inches?

EastCoasthandle is right, take a some pictures with tape measure w x h x d then post it here.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 8, 2009)

KBD said:


> wait, thats the height you are asking for, its 21-1/4" but thats not the issue, it the lenght is or am i missing something?



Let me re-phrase that.  Measure the case from the rear left, lower corner to the upper left, front corner.  The rear of the case is where the PCI slots are.  But you would be measuring closer to were the feet are.  The front is were the 5 1/4" drive bays are. But you will be measuring closer to the 1st, 5 1/4" bay.


----------



## vladmire (Apr 8, 2009)

diagonally, like the measurement from a 22" LCD screen.


----------



## KBD (Apr 8, 2009)

vladmire said:


> according to there website, it has a (W)243 x (H)560 x (D)564 mm || (W)9.6 x (H)22.0 x (D)*22.2* inch. where did you get that 22.7inches?
> 
> EastCoasthandle is right, take a some pictures with tape measure w x h x d then post it here.



those are not the dimensions on cooler master USA:

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?category_id=18&product_id=2810

or newegg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160&Tpk=cooler master haf 932

In fact the sizes you are posted are still off.

@eastcoasthandle, stand by, i'll measure right now, thats what i thought you were asking but didnt say it right, lol

Edit: i'm getting 29-1/2" from corner to corner like in the picture.


----------



## raptori (Apr 8, 2009)

why diagonally??


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 8, 2009)

Post pics showing the measurements and then send them an email linking them to this thread.


----------



## KBD (Apr 8, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Post pics showing the measurements and then send them an email linking them to this thread.



i intend to, as soon as i find someone to hold the tape measure, i cant photograph & measure at the same time.

Also, anyone with this case plz confirm or deny what i sed.


----------



## i43 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi KBD 
i just check my HAF'932 case dimension (length) for You 
and as i understand CoolerMaster gives ''absolute''  max dimensions ..
 /max' length/ for this measurement  

as they measure from the very edge  of the side panel 
(You see the special space where to hook fingers when taking off the side panel(s) -> 
and its approx ~8-9mm 
http://img.techpowerup.org/090408/IMG_8234crpres.jpg

and they measure it from the (last) border from this place -> up to edge of the front (fan) grille  -> 

http://img.techpowerup.org/090408/IMG_8231crpres.jpg

and it is ~ 555mm .. then just add the ~8..9mm from sidepanel edge -- and it comes  (D)564mm 
like they state  also on CM site, also on the box 
http://img.techpowerup.org/090408/IMG_7785crpres.jpg

---- here the large pic from lower/ back corner to the front grille 
http://img.techpowerup.org/090408/IMG_8232crpres.jpg

so.. as far i understand, they do not LIE in this meaning .. but just give the maximum 
''absolute'' external measures ... with all following plastic and such stuff


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey, so you guys have that case, is it really that good...
I have read some great reviews and for the first time in a while, 
I want it~
I really like the look of the case, so how is the build quality
and internal space...


I* don't know what to ask, just wondering if it's really the shitzzz
sure looks like it is.


----------



## ghost28 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have one i will measure it tomorrow and post sizes.....

BTW- I looove Mine.....


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Are you including that little hand grip thing that sticks out the back?


----------



## KBD (Apr 10, 2009)

i43 said:


> Hi KBD
> i just check my HAF'932 case dimension (length) for You
> and as i understand CoolerMaster gives ''absolute''  max dimensions ..
> /max' length/ for this measurement
> ...



Thanx for posting and taking out the time to measure. It appears that yours in a non-US version this is why its only 22.2" I did remeasure withb the finger hook groove and its a bit longer but still not near close enough to 22.7" I have taken a picture that i attached but that the measurement is without the finger hook groove since it was taken 2 days ago. I still would like to hear from people that the bought the case in the US and their lenght measurements.


----------



## i43 (Apr 10, 2009)

well then you should contact to CM service ... and ask 
if they make different products (under same name) for different  regions 

cant help you more .. 
and yes , i am in Europe and purchased from EU shop/store 

anyway .. check this (i redraw your photo with some axis .. ) 

check the length - line up your ruler to bottom of the case _* see the yellow arrow line on attch. pic_
and then ADD  the ''*length of finger hook groove*" 
it will give you the abs external dimension.. 
http://img.techpowerup.org/090410/attachment-redraw.jpg




Sorry but..  hard to believe  (but never know??) 
there is size difference for production  for EU - and US markets .. 
from where you get this 22.7 inch  ? could be ?.. there was some 
mistake in calculation centimeter-to->inch or (typo) 

/ anyway this is not any special series or custom build case .. and for mass 
production line  these changes will cost lots extra expenses for adjustments/


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 10, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Hey, so you guys have that case, is it really that good...
> I have read some great reviews and for the first time in a while,
> I want it~
> I really like the look of the case, so how is the build quality
> ...



SV, it really is that good. Excellent for water cooling too. All kinds of room to work with. Build quality is on par with the Lian Li it replaced. I actually just sold mine, simply because I've sworn off cases from now on. It's so much easier to switch things out using my highspeed tech deck, and since my workshop is now out in the garage, I don't have to worry about my kids touching the board etc. However, if you insist on using a case...it's simply one of the best.

KBD, there is a TON of room in this case, even with a complete WC loop inside. What would you be doing that would need more room?


----------



## KBD (Apr 10, 2009)

i43 said:


> Sorry but..  hard to believe  (but never know??)
> there is size difference for production  for EU - and US markets ..
> from where you get this 22.7 inch  ? could be ?.. there was some
> mistake in calculation centimeter-to->inch or (typo)
> /




Look at my post above with the link to Cooler Master USA and look at the specs and you'll see 22.7" lenght, no offense, but i'm getting tired of answering this question. It is often the case that companies make different versions of products for different regions. I've seen this happen several times before so there is nothing unusual about that. Why they do it, beats me, but you are right that production costs go up from making different revisions.



Paulieg said:


> KBD, there is a TON of room in this case, even with a complete WC loop inside. What would you be doing that would need more room?



i got lots of plans for this case, water cooling is among them. like i wanted to mount an EK 250ml res on the mobo tray but that wont work, i checked, it will have to go on the outside of the HDD bay now where i was planning to mount a 120mm for extra video card cooling like it was with my TJ-09 but now i wont be able to because the res will go there. Dont get me wrong, its an excellent case i just like lots of room for things. My second choice was the Armor+, a little too big but still suits my needs. I've been doing a test setup in the HAF and still thinking of whether to keeptr it or not, if i wont i'll go with choice 2.


----------

